# What do you think is the meaning behind Cliff Richard's song "Don't talk to him?"



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

I used to think that he was basically admitting to being a cheat but now that I think about it I think he is trying to say that a friend is trying to steal his wife/girlfriend.

What do you think? I love this song...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

He's just telling her to disregard any rumors that she hears about him running around on her. Whether or not the rumors are true isn't indicated one way or the other.

Cruiser


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Fashion Photographer said:


> I used to think that he was basically admitting to being a cheat but now that I think about it I think he is trying to say that a friend is trying to steal his wife/girlfriend.
> 
> What do you think? I love this song...


I'm inclined to agree with you. That's why he makes the 'slip' of saying _Don't talk to him_ rather than _Don't listen to him_ (of course that wouldn't scan either).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree it's a nice little relationship ballad but, call me a cynic, I think you are reading way too much into the lyrics. The bottom line (in more ways than one!) is that Cliff Richards, with his song "Don't Talk To Him," is simply making money! Did he even write the lyrics?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Did he even write the lyrics?


Yes, the 70 year old Richard (actually Sir Cliff Richard) was a co-writer of the song.

Cruiser


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't see the problem here. I think the lyrics are crystal clear. The narrator is professing his solid love for her & saying that anything anyone else says about him is a pack of lies, also anything that any other man says to win here is also a pack of lies.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Trimmer said:


> That's why he makes the 'slip' of saying _Don't talk to him_ rather than _Don't listen to him_ (of course that wouldn't scan either).


I don't follow you here. How is that slip?

He's saying don't "communicate" (talk) with him. Talk doesn't just mean speak it means chat/converse/communicate. Listen isn't used like that. When one says "I was talking to a friend yesterday" it means we were conversing/chatting, it doesn't mean I was speaking while she was listening.

Maybe you mean something else though?


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I don't follow you here. How is that slip?
> 
> He's saying don't "communicate" (talk) with him. Talk doesn't just mean speak it means chat/converse/communicate. Listen isn't used like that. When one says "I was talking to a friend yesterday" it means we were conversing/chatting, it doesn't mean I was speaking while she was listening.


"Don't listen to him'' because what he says isn't true (he's a liar). But because it is actually true (I'm a liar) he says instead "Don't talk to him" = have nothing to do with this person, exaggerating the danger and thereby casting suspicion upon himself.

[all a bit tongue in cheek!]


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

"If you hear the words he has to say he'll break your heart"

Is this not the point where he sort of confesses?


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

I think it is also a bit of a giveaway to name the girls (Sue and Jean) he is *not *having flings with.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

No offense to the OP, but this is a fairly vanilla subject with regard to this particular song. Personally I think that much more interesting topics would be something like what are the real lyrics to _Louie Louie, _or perhaps the true meaning of _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida. _

Of course if we really want to discuss what a song's lyrics mean, I suggest Melanie's _Brand New Key._

_Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates_
_You got a brand new key_
_I think that we should get together and try them out you see_
_I been looking around awhile_
_You got something for me_
_Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates_
_You got a brand new key_

:icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Of course if we really want to discuss what a song's lyrics mean, I suggest Melanie's _Brand New Key._
> 
> Cruiser


I seem to remember it was banned on some local stations in the UK.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> No offense to the OP, but this is a fairly vanilla subject with regard to this particular song. Personally I think that much more interesting topics would be something like what are the real lyrics to _Louie Louie, _or perhaps the true meaning of _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida. _


Or the pompatus of love? If you're looking for obscure lyrics, let's not forget "Whiter Shade of Pale" (or almost anything by Nirvana).


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

how about the deep meaning of " Wooly Bully" by Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs . I often wonder.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Trimmer said:


> "Don't listen to him'' because what he says isn't true (he's a liar). But because it is actually true (I'm a liar) he says instead "Don't talk to him" = have nothing to do with this person, exaggerating the danger and thereby casting suspicion upon himself.
> 
> [all a bit tongue in cheek!]


Ah ha, I see what you mean. It can indeed then be interpreted both ways if you look at it like that.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Now Cliff Richard and danger don't really go hand to hand... I would tend to go the innocent - vanilla- route when it comes to ol' Cliff... I mean, he even got the Pater Noster to number 1....


----------

